# ISO Potatoes Au Gratin



## LadyCook61 (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone have a tried and true recipe for Potatoes Au Gratin?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2008)

Betty Crocker's is great: Cheesy au Gratin Potatoes from Betty Crocker Add some sliced ham and it's a great recipe for Ham and Potatoes au Gratin


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

We were watching one of Robert Irvine's Dinner Impossible a few months back, so went on Food Network to find the recipe. We have made this a couple of times now, and love it with the sweet potatoes:
Recipes : Home Sweet Potato Home Au Gratin : Food Network


----------



## babetoo (Feb 15, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Betty Crocker's is great: Cheesy au Gratin Potatoes from Betty Crocker Add some sliced ham and it's a great recipe for Ham and Potatoes au Gratin


 
betty crocker to the rescue. really can always find things at the site.

babe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 15, 2008)

Every potato gratin I have ever made with raw potatoes does not cook potatoes thru so I always boil whole russets to almost done then cool and then slice potatoes and follow recipe.Then it comes out perfect.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

I used to have the same problem, but now do the same thing


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is a recipe that never fails me - and if it isn't done then simply cook it longer - just plan for it!  It will retail its heat for awhile so if you start it early and it gets done early it should be fine if you keep it covered.  It also heats nicely in the microwave.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 16, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Here is a recipe that never fails me - and if it isn't done then simply cook it longer - just plan for it! It will retail its heat for awhile so if you start it early and it gets done early it should be fine if you keep it covered. It also heats nicely in the microwave.


 
thanks Kitchenelf .


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 16, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> We were watching one of Robert Irvine's Dinner Impossible a few months back, so went on Food Network to find the recipe. We have made this a couple of times now, and love it with the sweet potatoes:
> Recipes : Home Sweet Potato Home Au Gratin : Food Network


 
thanks Maverick..


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 16, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Betty Crocker's is great: Cheesy au Gratin Potatoes from Betty Crocker Add some sliced ham and it's a great recipe for Ham and Potatoes au Gratin


 
thanks GotGarlic.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 17, 2008)

Lots of good ideas here. When I have a chance, will post my Au Gratin recipe in the veggie catagory. The trick, for me, to getting the dish cooked through is... I boil the water for the potatoes & let them simmer for about five-10 minutes. I don't use a mandoline or processor - just slice the potatoes thinly.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 17, 2008)

I always change mine. Sometimes I use goat cheese, sometimes not. I slice the potatoes on the mandolin very thin and make sure there's plenty of liquid for the sauce to cook them through. Also, carmelize the onion/shallot first, then assemble.

For the sauce I make a somewhat thin bechamel sauce with salt, pepper, nutmeg and whatever cheese I feel like adding.  Be careful with goat cheese it will break on you.

Coat the dish with butter to prevent sticking. You can top with a thin coat of breadcrumbs and little wads of butter. Cook it covered for the first...say 30-40 minutes, then uncover to reduce and crisp up the top.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 21, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I always change mine. Sometimes I use goat cheese, sometimes not. I slice the potatoes on the mandolin very thin and make sure there's plenty of liquid for the sauce to cook them through. Also, carmelize the onion/shallot first, then assemble.
> 
> For the sauce I make a somewhat thin bechamel sauce with salt, pepper, nutmeg and whatever cheese I feel like adding. Be careful with goat cheese it will break on you.
> 
> Coat the dish with butter to prevent sticking. You can top with a thin coat of breadcrumbs and little wads of butter. Cook it covered for the first...say 30-40 minutes, then uncover to reduce and crisp up the top.


 thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 21, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Lots of good ideas here. When I have a chance, will post my Au Gratin recipe in the veggie catagory. The trick, for me, to getting the dish cooked through is... I boil the water for the potatoes & let them simmer for about five-10 minutes. I don't use a mandoline or processor - just slice the potatoes thinly.  Hope that helps.


 
 thanks for sharing your tips.


----------

